# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  طريقة تزبيط الشباب

## أميرة قوس النصر

كيف تزبطي شب أردني
***
^
^
أول طبخة لازم تتعلميها هي المنسف,مابدها شي راسين جميد وطب طخ وإذ به جاهز...

إذا عصب (وهذا هو الوضع الطبيعي!!) الموضوع سهل قطعتين قطن بآذانك واجمدي ..أهم اشي ماتضحكي ولا ابتسامه مشرقة ولاصفرا مش حلوة بعد هاالعمر تحطي طقم سنان بدل الي راح.... اجمدي وبس!!

إذا ضحك..(جد يعني ممكن لاتستغربي .. ممكن يضحك).. ابتسمي بكفي ابتسامه ولاتضحكي بصوت عالي لانه بقلبها توتررررررر!!

وأنت ماشية معاه بسوق: 


* عيونك بالارض .. 


* لازم تكوني ملثمة.. 


* مين مابضحك معك اجحريه..

ديري بالك تاخدي وتعطي مع البايعين وعشان هيك يفضل تشتري من (ضراغمه) لابتاخدي ولا بتعطي!!

بفترة الخطبة: 


قد مابتقدري كتري من سوالف( يالله عمتي [الي هيه حماتك] ماأأحسنها 


ياألله اختك شو كويسة!! 


يا ألله شونفسي ادوق عمي[ حماكي] من طبخي.. 


وزي مابدك .. 


واعمل الي بريحك.. 


يا سلام جد بتعيشي معاه بهنا وخصوصا إذا زبطتيها قدام أهله!!

عشان تزبطي شب بجامعه المطلوب : 


*كوني ستايلش لحد ماتزبطيه، بعد هيك خففي من حدة الفاشن تبعك .. أريح لراسك!!

احكي قدامه انه لما تتجوزي حابة تقضي شهر العسل باالعقبة( ع أساس بتشجعي السياحة الوطنية) 


إذا كان سلطي أحكيلو نسايبنا سلطية وإذا عجلوني أحكيلو جارتنا أم عقاب من عجلون وإذا مادباوي احكيلو بنت خالتها لدلال بنت الي بأخر الشارع أخدت واحد من مادبا.. جد بنبسط وبصير بينكم لغة حوار
---

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (30):  :Db465236ff: 
يعني هيك وهيك

----------


## دمعة فرح

حلو الواحد بتعلم من خبرات غيرو :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> حلو الواحد بتعلم من خبرات غيرو


يخرب فنك  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

و مش رح نزبط بعد كل هذا ، لو بتشعلوا العشره

----------


## عُبادة

> حلو الواحد بتعلم من خبرات غيرو


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> و مش رح نزبط بعد كل هذا ، لو بتشعلوا العشره


ايش يا ثقيييييل انت :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## فارس الأحلام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجد حسين  
حلو الواحد بتعلم من خبرات غيرو

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> ايش يا ثقيييييل انت


لعاد يزلمه خليهم يتمرمرو و يذوقو الويل ، ليش قليلين احنا

----------


## غسان

_مهو احنا هنود .. حتى تمشي علينا القصص هاي كلها .._

----------


## عُبادة

> _مهو احنا هنود .. حتى تمشي علينا القصص هاي كلها .._


وانا بقول لمين الفيل اللي على باب المنتدى :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> _مهو احنا هنود .. حتى تمشي علينا القصص هاي كلها .._


قلب البنت بيركض ركض .. الشب بيمشي غندرة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

كونوا نغشين كمان  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دمعة فرح

اصلا احنا بنقدر نعيش من دونكو بس انتو ما بتقدرو

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
حلوة منك الله يعطيكي العافية

----------


## دمعة فرح

شو قصدك يا محمد :Bl (14):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> شو قصدك يا محمد


ولا اشي سلامتك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> اصلا احنا بنقدر نعيش من دونكو بس انتو ما بتقدرو


صارلنا 20 سنة عايشين ما شاء الله عنا وممكن نكمل حياتنا 
بس انتو كمان 5 او 6سنين اذا ظليتوا من دونا الله علم شو بصير :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> صارلنا 20 سنة عايشين ما شاء الله عنا وممكن نكمل حياتنا 
> بس انتو كان 5 او 6سنين اذا ظليتوا من دونا الله علم شو بصير


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  المشكلة كلامك صح

----------


## The Gentle Man

عجبتني هالفكرة
مع انه ما اظن انها تزبط


*كوني ستايلش لحد ماتزبطيه، بعد هيك خففي من حدة الفاشن تبعك .. أريح لراسك!!


اي بعدين ذوقي حكي من ورا التخفيف

ببطل بدو اياها 
لانه بطلت تصير حلوة

----------


## ابو عوده

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دليلة

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
طب ياريت تشوفي لنا تزبيطة للجزائري

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

بس انا بدي اختراعات جديده عشان اتزبط هاي قديمه فكري في غيرها بتعرفي المشاهير زهقوا من حركات البنات 


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهرة النرجس

موضوع جميل 
يعني نتعلم من هسة ونوخذ بالنصائح الجميلة

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zicooo_10  
_بس انا بدي اختراعات جديده عشان اتزبط هاي قديمه فكري في غيرها بتعرفي المشاهير زهقوا من حركات البنات 


_


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
اه يا كبير

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## حمص وفلافل

شكرا

----------


## معاذ القرعان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهرة النرجس  
_موضوع جميل 
يعني نتعلم من هسة ونوخذ بالنصائح الجميلة
_




لاتعليم ولا شي كل راس مالها البنت تحكي للشب هاي وانتهى الموضوع  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دليلة  
_
طب ياريت تشوفي لنا تزبيطة للجزائري
_

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------

